# Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??



## vermesser (24. Februar 2012)

Moin zusammen,

was mir immer wieder auffällt ist, daß zum Mefoangeln durchweg Ruten um die 3 Meter genutzt und empfohlen werden...warum eigentlich??? Nur wegen der Wurfweite? Oder gibts auch andere sachliche Gründe, die doch recht unhandliche Länge zu verwenden. Grade beim Watangeln kommt man ja theoretisch und praktisch mit ner kürzeren Rute besser zurecht...vom Ufer widerum ist ne 3 m ok...aber im Wasser nervt die Länge.

Bin mal gespannt...


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??*



vermesser schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> was mir immer wieder auffällt ist, daß zum Mefoangeln durchweg Ruten um die 3 Meter genutzt und empfohlen werden...warum eigentlich??? Nur wegen der Wurfweite? Oder gibts auch andere sachliche Gründe, die doch recht unhandliche Länge zu verwenden. Grade beim Watangeln kommt man ja theoretisch und praktisch mit ner kürzeren Rute besser zurecht...vom Ufer widerum ist ne 3 m ok...aber im Wasser nervt die Länge.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt...



Gibt auch einige, die 2,70m-Ruten fischen. Geht auch.
Ich finde die 3m Ruten geeigneter, weil man damit, gerade wenn man bis zur Brust im Wasser steht, die Fische im Drill besser von den bösen Algenbewachsenen Steinen wegdirigieren kann.
Ich bilde mir irgendwie auch ein, dass die Wurfweite einer 3m-Rute weiter ist, als die einer deutlich Kürzeren.
(Dazu gab es glaube ich mal nen Test, der sagt, dass die Unterschiede von 2,70 zu 3,00 sehr klein sind |kopfkrat)
Ausserdem hängt das wohl auch von den verwendeten Vorfach-Längen ab. Manch einer hat gerne 2m Fluorocarbon vorgeschaltet und will nicht immer den Verbindungsknoten beim Wurf durch die Ringe flutschen lassen.
Manche bauen auch zwischendurch auf Sbiro um, dann sind 3m das Minimum.


----------



## vermesser (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??*

Na gut, aber jetzt gehen wir mal rein vom Blinkern und ohne extra Fluovorfach aus...was spricht dann noch für so´n langes Ding?


----------



## xAlex (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??*

Was Meerforellen betrifft kann ich nicht mitreden aber beim Seeforellenangeln vom Ufer oder watend sind die 3+ Meterruten schon super.
Ich könnte mir noch eine längere Entwicklung vorstellen.

-Gerade lange Ruten können im Drill einiges Puffern, das ist bei Forellen aller Art wünschenswert.
-Der Anhieb geht über längere Distanz durch.
-Wurfweite ist erhöht.

Wieso stört dich die lange Rute beim Waten?
Waten klappt doch auch mit Sbiroruten oder Avonruten, die länger als 360 cm sind...


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??*

Das eine was dafür spricht, ist wohl nach wie vor der vermeintliche Wurfweitenvorteil.

Eine MeFo ist ja auch ein wenig heikel - sie kann einerseits richtig Rabatz und Radau im Drill machen, hat aber ein sehr weiches Maul, so dass der Haken schnell mal ausschlitzen kann.
Dafür braucht man dann eben eine Rute, mit der man den Fisch sowohl dirigieren kann, ohne gleich Gefahr zu laufen, den Fish zu verlieren. Die klassische MeFo-Rute ist aufgrund ihrer Eigenschaften sehr gut dazu geeignet, auch in kritischen Situationen noch abfedernd zu wirken.

All das lässt sich mit einer längeren leichter bewerkstelligen, als mit einer kurzen Rute.

Außerdem ist es sehr entspannend, wenn man sich das lange Griffteil der MeFo-Rute ab und an unter den Arm klemmen kann. Großartig Aktion, außer Einholen, musst Du auf Blinker und Küstenwobbler nicht geben.


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??*



vermesser schrieb:


> Na gut, aber jetzt gehen wir mal rein vom Blinkern und ohne extra Fluovorfach aus...was spricht dann noch für so´n langes Ding?



Kürzer geht auch   Mit ner 2,40m Rute wirst Du sicherlich auch Deine Fische fangen. 
Aber ich möchte z.B. nicht mehr auf die Kombi "Geflochtene+FC-Vorfach" verzichten.
Auch das Zusammenspiel einer 3m-Rute mit dieser Schnur einfach klasse, besonders im Drill.
Das geht natürlich auch mit ner Kürzeren, aber eben anders.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??*

Die Wurfweite wird der Grund seien.Du musst ja auch neben der Wurfweite ,einen ordentlichen Anhieb auf volle Distanz durchbringen können...da sind 3 Meter nicht verkehrt.


----------



## vermesser (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??*



xAlex schrieb:


> Wieso stört dich die lange Rute beim Waten?
> Waten klappt doch auch mit Sbiroruten oder Avonruten, die länger als 360 cm sind...



Wenn man bis zum Bauch oder tiefer im Wasser steht, macht sich ne handliche 2,10er oder 2,40er mit kurzem Griff sehr viel bequemer als ne 3 m, hab ich beim Hornifischen letztes Jahr festgestellt. Außerdem lässt sie sich bequemer richtig durchziehen...

Man verliert zugegeben einige Meter Wurfweite, fischt dafür aber entspannter und konzentrierter (fand ich).


----------



## vermesser (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??*

Also versteht mich nicht falsch...ich möchte mit ner kürzeren Rute nix sparen, ich besitzte drei verschieden Meforuten. Ich möchte also keine Bestätigung für eine Notlösung.

Ich wundere mich einfach nur, warum so lange Ruten benutzt werden, obwohl sie bei ruhiger See oder normalen Wurfweiten keinen wirklichen Vorteil bieten und eher unhandlich sind...

Das mit dem besseren Puffer muss ich mal testen...


----------



## DavidsFishin (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??*

Noch ein anderer Gesichtspunkt den mann vielleicht nicht ganz außer acht lassen sollte

3m= mehr Wurfweite = mehr Wurfstrecke = weniger Würfe = weniger Strecke

2,7m=weniger Wurfweite = weniger Wurfstrecke= mehr Würfe= mehr Strecke

|kopfkrat


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??*

.... versteh mich nicht falsch, aber wenn der Hornfisch an der Küste ist, dann kannst Du auch mit freier Leine oder nem Bambus-Stöckchen drauf angeln. 

Für eine lange MeFo-Rute sprechen für mich ganz klar die Drilleigenschaften. 

Wenn man tatsächlich bis zur Brust im Wasser steht, ist es fast egal, wie lang die Rute ist - das Angeln ist dann grundsätzlich beschi.....
Zum Glück passiert mir das nicht, denn wenn ich auf der Wassertiefe angekommen bin, habe ich alle Forellen, die auf dem Weg dahin zu fangen waren, verjagt.


----------



## vermesser (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> .... versteh mich nicht falsch, aber wenn der Hornfisch an der Küste ist, dann kannst Du auch mit freier Leine oder nem Bambus-Stöckchen drauf angeln.



Das stimmt :q:q ! Es ging auch mehr ums Werfen...



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Für eine lange MeFo-Rute sprechen für mich ganz klar die Drilleigenschaften.



Das is ne Aussage #6 ! Da kannst Du durchaus recht haben.


----------



## angler1996 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??*

nervt dich eigentlich die Länge an sich oder mehr die Grifflänge? Die könnte man ja ändern
Gruß A.


----------



## Tino (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??*

mal ganz ehrlich...

Ist es wirklich sooo viel unbequemer wenn die Rute 30cm länger ist???

...für mich nicht

Ich glaube vom Handling ist das Jacke wie Büx, ob nun  2,70 oder 3m.

Ich fische sogar mit ne 3,60m Barbelrute und finde es nicht unhandlich. (bin 1,93cm,vielleicht auch deswegen)

Allerdings stehe ich auch nicht bis zur Oberkante Unterlippe in der Ostsee,wo dieser Aspekt dann doch schon eine Rolle spielen würde,um optimal werfen zu können.:q


----------



## Seatrout (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??*

Die Frage ist doch was ihr wollt?

Wenn man nur auf "Stückzahlen" fischt, ist ne lange Rute (zb. 3,3m Speedmaster, die ja viel gefischt wird) mit ner 4000er Klopperrolle und 25er Snaps sicher gut, aber auch schwer und unhandlich.

Unhandlich meine ich dabei im Sinne von auf die Dauer unangenehm.Auch einfach schwer.

Ich Fische gerne mit 2,1 bis 2,7m Ruten.Je nach Strand, wenn man nur die vordere Rinne befischt und nicht über die Sandbank kommt, sehe ich keinen Grund so ein langes Ding rumzuschleppen.

Dann kommt bei mir ne 2,1er mit 2500 Magnesium Rolle zum Einsatz.Kleine Hardbaits gefühlvoll getwitcht macht Spaß und ist handlich.
Vielleicht fängt man ein paar Forellen weniger, aber die Stückzahlen hier bei uns sind immernoch bei weitem ausreichend.

Kommt es auf Weite an, nehm ich ne 2,7er.Reicht meines Erachtens immer locker aus.

Achso meine 2,1er Kombi wiegt mit allem Drum und Dran 342gr.Die 2,7er 20gr mehr.
Damit kann man entspannt Fischen.
Ne 4000er Stradic wiegt schon 365gr.

Also mein Tip leichter und kleiner Fischen für mehr Spaß am Wasser.Auch ne 40er Forelle macht so noch Spaß und ne 60er ist schon ein Erlebnis.

In diesem Sinne

beste grüße


----------



## mefohunter84 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??*

Zunächst ist es das Wichtigste, daß der Angler mit der jeweiligen Rute (Länge + Gewicht mit Rolle) gut klar kommt ohne das der Physotherapeut oder der Orthopäde benötigt werden. #6
Das Gewicht der Rute/Rolle-Combi sollte auch zur Größe des Anglers passen. Je größer der Angler, desto länger kann die Rute sein. Die Angelrute wohlgemerkt. :q 
Der 2. Aspekt ist die Köderkontrolle.
Gerade wenn die Wassertiefe des Spots nicht sehr hoch ist ( ca. 2-3 m ) und viele größere Steine mit Seepocken und Muscheln vorhanden sind, spielt eine längere Rute ihre Vorteile aus. Der Köder läßt sich so, ohne das ein "Speedfischen" notwendig ist, besser über die Steine führen. Eventuell auch um die Steine dirigieren.
Ich bin kein Riese von Wuchs ( 1,71 m ) und es hat sich bei mir eine Angelrutenlänge von max. 3,10 m als machbar bewährt. Längere Ruten sind *für mich *beim Spinnfischen einfach zu unhandlich. 

Vermesser, ich hoffe ich konnte dir meine Argumente ausreichend verdeutlichen. 

TL

Rolf   |wavey:


----------



## HAL9000 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??*

Habe früher auch ne klassische Spinnkombo ( 3m / 4000er ) an der Küste gefischt.
Dann habe ich lange Zeit nur noch mit der Fliegenrute gefischt und im letzten Jahr habe ich dann mal mit  dem leichten Spinnfischen ( 2,10 / 5-20g & 1000er Rolle ) an der Küste angefangen.  
Durch das Fliegenfischen habe ich 2 wesentliche Dinge gelernt. Fische sind in vielen Fällen in 20 m Umkreis zu fangen und schweres Gerät ist einfach nicht nötig. Es gibt sicherlich viele Plätze, wo eine lange Rute auch Sinn macht, aber das drillen an dem leichten Gerät macht unglaublich viel Spaß und auch größere Fische lassen sich damit problemlos händeln.|supergri
Anbei eine 75ger von letzten Jahr.


----------



## vermesser (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??*

Ich seh schon, es gibt sowohl für lange als auch für kürzere Ruten gute Argumente! Ich glaub, ich nehm zum nächsten Fischen einfach mal beides mit- eine schwere Weitwurfkombo (3,15) und ne kleine, leichte, aber wurfstarke Spinnkombo (2,10)! Bin mal gespannt, wie groß der reine Wurfweitenunterschied wirklich ist!


----------



## Tino (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??*



Seatrout schrieb:


> Achso meine 2,1er Kombi wiegt mit allem Drum und Dran 342gr.Die 2,7er 20gr mehr.
> Damit kann man entspannt Fischen.
> Ne 4000er Stradic wiegt schon 365gr.
> 
> ...




Wobei ich es noch ein wenig anders sehe

Für mich ist ''leichtes Spinnen'' ,ein angeln mit kleinen leichten Ködern,also keine Köder um die 25-30gr.
Ob nun anner 3m oder 2,7 oder gar ne 2,4 Rute ist völlig Wurst.
15gr. Boss oder nen 17gr. Stripper mit einer Rute noch kräftig bei Wind werfen zu können,ihn aber dennoch optimal führen zu können,dass ist das was ich will.

Deswegen ist meine nächste Anschaffung ne 3m Spinne bis max. 30gr.
Eine leichte Rute, die die besseren Drilleigenschaften auf Grund ihrer Länge besitzt,aber dennoch sehr schön mit kleinen Ködern arbeitet.


----------



## Seatrout (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??*

Fische nie mehr als 20gr. auch bei sturm nicht.
kommt dann eher auf die form des blinkers an.
Standartblinker sind 8-12gr.

beste grüße


----------



## Ines (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??*

Ich bin letztes Jahr von einer 3m-Rute auf eine 2,70m-Rute umgestiegen und finde die Gewichtsersparnis ausgesprochen angenehm. Und die Würfe sind auch nicht deutlich weniger weit. 
Ist es nicht auch so, dass die Dänen eher mit 2,70m-Ruten fischen? Habe ich mal irgendwo gehört oder gelesen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??*



xAlex schrieb:


> -Gerade lange Ruten können im Drill einiges Puffern, das ist bei Forellen aller Art wünschenswert.


Das ist doch wohl das wichtigste, wenn man die Fische auch landen will!  
Einfache Daumenregel: Länge drillt sicher ...



xAlex schrieb:


> -Der Anhieb geht über längere Distanz durch.


Auch wichtig, mehr Rute, mehr Masse, mehr Bums.



xAlex schrieb:


> -Wurfweite ist erhöht.


Aber nicht automatisch, die Energie liefert schließlich nicht die Rute, sondern der Angler. Wer sich mit zu langer Rute = träger Masse erschöpft, wirft nicht weiter, und angelt kürzer.



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Der 2. Aspekt ist die Köderkontrolle.
> Gerade wenn die Wassertiefe des Spots nicht sehr hoch ist ( ca. 2-3 m ) und viele größere Steine mit Seepocken und Muscheln vorhanden sind, spielt eine längere Rute ihre Vorteile aus. Der Köder läßt sich so, ohne das ein "Speedfischen" notwendig ist, besser über die Steine führen. Eventuell auch um die Steine dirigieren.


Die Köderkontrolle bzw. Führung ist schon wichtig.

Dann haben wir alles zusammen. :m

Ergo: So lang, wie jemand ganz individuell gut und ausdauernd führen kann! #6


----------



## vermesser (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??*

Gut, gut...da kamen ja doch einige Gesichtspunkte zusammen.

Ihr meint also, daß auch eine kürzere Rute durchaus funktionieren kann, aber die Vorteile einer längeren deutlich überwiegen...ok...ich werd es ausprobieren und berichten.

Denn bequemer, handlicher und angenehmer ist eine 2,10 - 2,40 allemal im Vergleich zu einer 3 m...!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??*

Das ist doch immer eine Gratwanderung, was denn optimal individuell passt.
Und ganz klar: Der ermüdete Angler fängt keinen Fisch mehr ...

Die Abstimmung ist ja noch schwieriger, neben Köder und Beschleunigung, der Ergonomie und der Kraft sowie Kondition des Anglers spielt dann im Bestfall auch noch der Fisch, dessen Größe und Kraft mit. 

Da gilt: 
Zu weiche Rute und Forelle zappelt sich freibleibend schnell raus, zumindest bei schweren Ködern, die leichte Fliege steht sich da besser ...
Zu harte Rute und Forelle steigt auch gleich aus ...
Die Rute muss also puffernd zäh genug den Fisch drillen, und Du als führender Angler mußt das mit der Rute so auch realisieren können - dann ist gut! :m

Anders herum kann das auch zu einem vorschnellen Ableben der Rute führen ...


----------



## vermesser (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist doch immer eine Gratwanderung, was denn optimal individuell passt.
> Und ganz klar: Der ermüdete Angler fängt keinen Fisch mehr ...



Stimmt, und mit ner kurzen, leichten Rute kann man eher entspannt einen Tag am Strand lang wandern als mit so´nem langen Dingens...




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Anders herum kann das auch zu einem vorschnellen Ableben der Rute führen ...



Das widerum hatte ich allerdings auch schon  !! Wobei diese Rute rein wurfgewichtsmäßig unterfordert war, aber der Gegenwind war zu viel.

Was auch wieder ein Grund für ne kürzere Rute ist...weniger Widerstand im Wind...


----------



## antonio (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??*

wie groß ist denn der gewichtsunterschied?
50 g 100 g 130 g.
also nem normalen menschen dürfte es nichts ausmachen, selbst wenn er 200 g den ganzen tag extra mit sich rumschleppt.
viel wichtiger ist fürs ermüdungsfreie werfen, daß das gerät gut ausbalanciert ist.
also die kombi aus rute und rolle.
und dann eben noch die persönlichen ansprüche.
der eine kommt mit 2,7m besser zurecht der andere eben mit 3m.
hier speilen eben auch körpergröße armlänge etc mit rein.

antonio


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??*



antonio schrieb:


> also nem *normalen* menschen dürfte es nichts ausmachen, selbst wenn er 200 g den ganzen tag extra mit sich rumschleppt.


Da hast Du aber das größte Problem der Threadfrage:
Wer und was ist der *normale* Mensch? Männlein oder Weiblein, 1,50 oder 2,20m, 45kg oder 220kg, 20 oder 75 Jahre?

Keiner will sich normieren lassen, durch eine Normschablone zwängen lassen. 
Zum Glück brauchen wir das auch nicht, denn es gibt reiche Auswahl an unterschiedlichem Gerät.
Schlimm sind doch die Aussagen "das muss so weil ICH(xyz) das mache" oder "nur so geht das richtig".
Das ist mit individuell angepaßt nicht vereinbar, aber gerade darauf kommt es bei der Ausdauersportart anner Kyst eben an.
Geht ja auch keiner (keine) mit 5 Größen zu kleinen Schuhen oder so los ...

Das Balancieren hilft schon viel, aber manchen ist die Ruten+Combomasse einfach zu schwer, geht auf Arme, Handgelenk, Ellbogen, Schulter, Rücken usw., und dann ist nur Erleichtern eine Lösung, weil die andere schlechteste Alternative wäre gar nicht mehr angeln, oder krankheitsfolgebedingt pausieren.

Außerdem werden die Anglerleuts meist alle älter, und damit schwächer.  :g
Das ist ein *gerontologisch*-angepaßtes Angelgerät einfach nur der richtige Zug der Zeit! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??*

Mit der dem Unvermeidlichen angepaßten, etwas scharfen (aber nicht böse gemeinten) Realhumor könnte man auch sagen: :m

Zeig mir wie kurz Deine Rute (geworden) ist, und ich sag Dir, wie biologisch alt Du bist! :q :q


----------



## vermesser (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??*

Hey hey hey...also ich möchte mal klarstellen, daß ich mit langen Ruten gut zurecht komme :q ! Fragt meine Frau  !

Aber es kann ja sein, daß der eine oder andere schonmal mit kurzen Ruten am Strand stand und eventuell Erfahrungen hat, ob das wesentliche Nachteile aufweist...


----------



## vermesser (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??*

Mal zurück zum Thema.
Pro lange Rute:
- puffert besser im Drill, vermutlich weniger Aussteiger
- wirft eventuell etwas weiter
- hält mehr Schnur aus dem Wasser (was an sich keinen Vorteil bringt

Contra:
- unhandlicher
- schwerer (wobei das mehr ne Frage der Balance ist
- mehr Windwiderstand, damit verpufft mehr Kraft im Wurf


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??*

Ich kann Dir nur den Tip geben: Probier es selber aus, denn jeder empfindet das anders.

Zusätzlich würde ich an einer kurzen Rute unbedingt auch mit Monofil so 0,22-0,25 probieren (dehnhartes ala Stroft GTM), denn die Monofile steigert die Forellen-Drillfähigkeiten der Combo sehr stark, und gezielt Zupfer anschlagen ist eh nicht so das Thema.

Und ein Beispiel von vor einigen Jahren mit drilltechnisch noch anspruchsvoll spritzigeren ausgewilderten ReFos: Ich hatte mal mehr aus dem Situationsnotfall als denn geplant, jemanden eine einfache 2,40m Spinnrute in die Hand gedrückt, als plötzlich abends viele Forellen unterwegs waren und ich die ersten 3 mit meiner langen Standardrute gefangen hatte, und derjenige war ob der Fähigkeiten der "Lütten" dann aber so begeistert, dass er die bis da vornehmlichgefischten 3m Ruten alle suspendiert hat und fortan nur noch mit einer Riege 2,40m Ruten fischte, das war also überzeugend und als individuell ausreichend empfunden. 
Geb ich aber keine Garantie drauf!


----------



## j.Breithardt (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??*



vermesser schrieb:


> *Hey hey hey...also ich möchte mal klarstellen, daß ich mit langen Ruten gut zurecht komme :q ! Fragt meine Frau  !*
> 
> Aber es kann ja sein, daß der eine oder andere schonmal mit kurzen Ruten am Strand stand und eventuell Erfahrungen hat, ob das wesentliche Nachteile aufweist...


 


Schaut sie dir dabei ohne Eifersucht zu?


----------



## vermesser (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??*

Jupp, ein zwei Wochen ein ganzes Wochenende lang wird auf Mefos geangelt :vik: !!!!

Als Rute kommt die SHIMANO VENGEANCE SEA BASS SPINNING, 2.10m, 20-60g mit. Das ist nämlich ein wunderschön leichtes, enorm wurfstarkes Rütchen, das mich schon beim Blinkern im Süßwasser mit Blinkern ähnlicher Gewichtsklasse begeistert hat, weshalb ich überhaupt auf die Idee kam.

Kombiniert wird das ganze mit ner Sargus und 25er Mono...dann müssen nur noch die Forellen mitspielen.

Und wenn die Idee Mist ist, muss ich halt zum Auto zurück und das Standardgerät rausholen...Versuch macht kluch...


----------



## vermesser (13. März 2012)

*AW: Meerforellenrute so lang- warum??*

Also Versuch hat klug gemacht.

Kurz: eine kürzere Rute geht, bei ruhigem Wasser ohne viel Wellen sogar sehr gut. Es gibt einen stark einschränkenden Faktor...die Wellenhöhe. Sobald man mit der kurzen Rute die Schnur nicht mehr über die Wellen halten kann, bekommt man Probleme...

Die Wurfweite leidet, ganz klar, aber weniger als ich dachte.

Im Idealfall steht man erhöht, auf Buhnen, ner Mole oder sowas. Dann ist eine kürzere Rute eine gute Alternative, da handlicher.

Auch für einen Frühjahrsspaziergang am Strand ohne viel Klim Bim, als Immer-Dabei-Rute oder so geht ne kurze Rute.

Beim "Standard" Meerforellenangeln hat eine lange Rute aber deutliche Vorteile. In Nischen geht eine kurze besser.


----------

